# IBO Erie



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wandering how everyone did and what you though of the coarses.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Cara won the women's open pro, that's all I know as of now


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Muddy...very muddy


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

levi won men


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Muddy...must have rained for two weeks prior to us showing up...IBO did a great job of working through it...it was tough....



Dewayne Martin


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

18 yr old Nick Emmert won semi pro in a 1 arrow shoot off. Both shooters shot 11's but Nick shooting second hit a Pinwheel 11 for the win.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

HXXT said:


> 18 yr old Nick Emmert won semi pro in a 1 arrow shoot off. Both shooters shot 11's but Nick shooting second hit a Pinwheel 11 for the win.


Nice shooting Nick!


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

It was muddy in spots, some spots were very muddy, but you can't stop the rain. The courses were very challenging and well done. They did a good job in spite of the conditions. We had a good time and met some really nice people.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah that mud was a real bummer if you didn't have a pair of mucks, but I had a great time shooting thought the coarse was pretty nicely layed out on E,F,G.


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

Very muddy....Shot J,K,L today. Wanted to shoot all 40 due to the rain coming in the area Sunday, but after 7 1/2 hours with no breaks only got 30 targets in? Have to go back Sunday to finish course I the last 10. Where was the officals is the big question here. Everyone that I talked with on I, J, K, L all complained on the long wait.


----------



## WArcherH (Jan 19, 2013)

I shot those courses as well. The wait was terrible but I did see officials. The issue began Friday with courses I & J. With all the sitting around we didn't see one water jug Friday and only 1 today and that was after 2 courses and before the 3rd.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

No water make me mad


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

I shot all 40 Saturday. SHC, ranges IJKL. Arrived at 6 AM, registered at 7. Some friends suggested to start on "I" as it was by itself and would lead to the tent for JK&L. Finished "I" at 9:30 and the backup at the JK&L tent was 100 deep. It took myself and another shooter a hour to get in group. Numerous attempts by range officials to get us in a group were met with opposition from other groups not wanting 5 in their group. I told the range officials this is BS and it is their decision of who and how many are to be in a group and to get us going. Started J at 10:30 and finished those 10 targets at 12:30. "Two hours to shoot 10 targets." Took a break to refuel and wallowed thru mud a half mile to pavilion for a good lunch. Arrived back at JKL tent at 1:00 and was dismayed as the crowd was gone and at 1:45 got in a group to shoot K&L. It took 5 hours to shoot those twenty targets. There were numerous women on K&L and in my group that who were in serious need of a "mother nature" call with no where to their business. At 6:45 I arrived at the final check in tent. I told the officials there that 12 hours to shoot 40 targets is a bit absurd. They said there was numerous complaints of groups taking too long and they sent people to investigate but it was "too little too late".

***The IBO needs a group of roving police to hide behind trees with a stopwatch and warn groups once and then start deducting points***

Any way, have a good time, shot well. But my tail was dragging on the way home.


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

It was a blast.. I shot crappy for about 1/2 the course, shot well the other 1/2...ended up with a crappy overall score in MBR. My course was set long yards (not over, just long). Friday, I didn't use my 30 yard pin once. So After Saturdays targets, when I'm about to hit the road, I see I was drawn for the Pro/Am shootoff. I went to the bags and pulled a pin off of my level and set it to 50 yards, just in case. Wow...hurry up and wait 2 1/2 hours.

Shot thru 2 amateurs (like me), then made a poor shot against pro Todd Shultz..Tom was inside out X on his every shot in the shootdown. Tom ended up winning the $1k. I talked to him at the line, and what a super guy! Went to the looser's amateur bracket for $500, won the first round, then it was between myself and I forget his name. He shot first, and more or less pinwheeled the X. IBO staff and my competitor were chuckling, saying "good luck, and no pressure here"...I laughed too. Wow. I sized up the yardage, I put it at 34/35. Now, I shoot pins and have a 30 and a 38 pin. Gonna hold low with my 38. I was saying over and over again in my mind, "whatever I do, I'm not letting this arrow fly until everything is perfect". After I was anchored, relaxed my hand and my hinge release clicked, I held for what felt like an eternity (reality, about 5 seconds haha). It felt like a perfect release, follow thru, everything. I shot an inside out X, my arrow laying atop (touching) my competitors arrow. I needed to be underneath/left (but basically touching) his arrow to win. So I lost, but what a rush! It's an experience I'll never forget!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

It was terribly muddy on EFG. the waits were very long and there really need to be at least 2 officials on each range. There was a big mouth behind up who WOULD NOT shut up when people were shooting. Then he started playing videos?! Yes, the honey badger video. It was a huge distraction and then they decided to be right on top of my group while we were shooting. My dad let them have it, but that idiot should have been DQ'd. He was dropping the F bomb like it was nothing around children and I don't exactly want to hear that crap either. They need to get people like this under control. I'm not driving 8 hours just to be distracted by some moron who can't hit the broad side of a barn, so he decides to try to throw everybody else off.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

QuickKen said:


> Very muddy....Shot J,K,L today. Wanted to shoot all 40 due to the rain coming in the area Sunday, but after 7 1/2 hours with no breaks only got 30 targets in? Have to go back Sunday to finish course I the last 10. Where was the officals is the big question here. Everyone that I talked with on I, J, K, L all complained on the long wait.


The problem with the shoot at Erie is that the staff did not do a good job of directing shooters to other ranges once there was a backlogged. I shot courses K &L Friday morning and there were only a couple shooters on those courses. The staff at the tent at ABCDI was sending all the shooters to I course, I saw all the shooters waiting (due to no yellow stakes on the courses) and decided I would walk up to the tent at J,K &L. There were no shooters waiting when I go up there and the staff had just sent 3 shooters out. I only had to wait 10 minutes before others showed up because they go tired waiting at the other tent. Well we shot 20 targets in about an hour and forty-five minutes. So we went back down the hill and checked in at the lower tent and were sent to course I where we waited to shoot the first 3 targets in 2 hours. All the IBO had to do was put someone at the gate opening and direct shooters either to J,K,L or to course I depending on the number of shooters waiting.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I shot K and L Friday and had nobody in front of us, I think they were all on I. Shot I and J on Saturday, had nobody in front of us until our last 3 targets.As far as waiting to shoot, that was the best IBO event Ive ever shot.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

McDawg hit the nail on the head---you can't have two different sets of personnel at 2 different tents sending people to the same course. On Friday, I went to J-K-L tent to shoot MSR- about 10:30--shot with 2 other guys, we were done with 20 targets shooting K& L up the hill by 2:30. Never really waited too long for anything or anyone, and had no one behind us. We heard about the back up on I-J (some taking 5 hours to shoot 10 targets!!!). We figured that Saturday backup would be on K-L, and we were right--We waited till 10:30, mainly because we didn't want the sun in our face for the first 8 targets. We picked up a fourth shooter and still were done with that 20 by 2:30 again, and again, had no backups till we got to #8 on J- a white bedded goat that seemed to be a tough shot for some. One thing I did see from 6 thru 10 on J was that because of the saw-tooth pattern, you had to wait for the group ahead of you to get back behind you before you could shoot, but it really didn't cause much of a back up. 

I was extremely pleased that finally (after at least 4 years straight) we were moved off of A-B-C-D for MSR class. The courses this weekend ate me up, but I'd rather get beat because of my poor shooting, than get beat because people have the courses memorized after 10 years of the same thing!!!

We did have 1 range official 2 groups behind us timing shooters, and also gave a warning to one group for shooting out of order (let a FHC shoot first on a target when there were MCBH or MSR shooters in the group), but again, there was no backup on I on Saturday around 12:00.

One of the problems I found out about Erie is that Gem City Archers do not own all of the property the shoot is on, and the owners will not let them do too much to the land. A few areas needed to be skimmed over with a back blade on Saturday - it would have taken off much of the surface mud, but the people told me the owners won't allow it. To me that spells problems every year for this shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Shot 20 Friday and 20 Saturday, started around 8 am both days, no problems really either day. Started to back up on the last ten on Saturday, but not as bad as I thought it would, to be honest. Shot EFG on the top of the hill. Muddy as can be, but was okay because of my muck boots! Courses were good and were set up nicely for the most part, I thought, but my scores were horrible and I can only blame myself for that. The vendor area seemed pretty dead to me, though. At least while I was down there.


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

IT SUCKED THE IBO SUCKS!!!! drove 360 miles not to be able to shoot.... wanted me to shoot 40 and then take my 8 yr old daughter around for her 40 in Cub class. IBO officials told me that my daughter would be safe walking around with strangers and trying to climb mud bogs almost impossible for Army Tanks. IBO has ABSOLUTELY NO REASON not to be able to accomodate Youth Classes on the non comp. class courses. Youths I agree have no business on the courses for FBO,MBO,Semi,PRO. but the rest of the area's BS.... I normally shoot MBO told the registration I would shoot HC still didnt put me on ranges with daughter, asked what class I needed to shoot they told me MBR but they knew I was not old enough Spent over an hr up at registration arguing until I was given my last Warning to get my daughter out shooting or the P****Y Officia (you know who you were) said he would call PA Trooper's (didnt need to spend fathers day in SIN BIN). I really dont care of the guys who tell me to get over it, A bow is a Weapon and Archery is Serious (5-600) people walking around. Im not gonna cut my kid loose with a stranger who may not apply any Morals or watch my Kid cause they dont wanna be paired with a Kid. oh and for all the calendar followers out there Friday i worked all day and traveled into town, had saturday to shoot, sunday had to head home and weather forecast was suppost to be ****ty, so could not let her shoot 40 on sunday could I???


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds to me like you should have thought things out a little better. Some of the things you mention are beyond control of the IBO.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

hookemaster19 said:


> IT SUCKED THE IBO SUCKS!!!! drove 360 miles not to be able to shoot.... wanted me to shoot 40 and then take my 8 yr old daughter around for her 40 in Cub class. IBO officials told me that my daughter would be safe walking around with strangers and trying to climb mud bogs almost impossible for Army Tanks. IBO has ABSOLUTELY NO REASON not to be able to accomodate Youth Classes on the non comp. class courses. Youths I agree have no business on the courses for FBO,MBO,Semi,PRO. but the rest of the area's BS.... I normally shoot MBO told the registration I would shoot HC still didnt put me on ranges with daughter, asked what class I needed to shoot they told me MBR but they knew I was not old enough Spent over an hr up at registration arguing until I was given my last Warning to get my daughter out shooting or the P****Y Officia (you know who you were) said he would call PA Trooper's (didnt need to spend fathers day in SIN BIN). I really dont care of the guys who tell me to get over it, A bow is a Weapon and Archery is Serious (5-600) people walking around. Im not gonna cut my kid loose with a stranger who may not apply any Morals or watch my Kid cause they dont wanna be paired with a Kid. oh and for all the calendar followers out there Friday i worked all day and traveled into town, had saturday to shoot, sunday had to head home and weather forecast was suppost to be ****ty, so could not let her shoot 40 on sunday could I???


No age limit for MBR class...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

hookemaster19 said:


> IT SUCKED THE IBO SUCKS!!!! drove 360 miles not to be able to shoot.... wanted me to shoot 40 and then take my 8 yr old daughter around for her 40 in Cub class. IBO officials told me that my daughter would be safe walking around with strangers and trying to climb mud bogs almost impossible for Army Tanks. IBO has ABSOLUTELY NO REASON not to be able to accomodate Youth Classes on the non comp. class courses. Youths I agree have no business on the courses for FBO,MBO,Semi,PRO. but the rest of the area's BS.... I normally shoot MBO told the registration I would shoot HC still didnt put me on ranges with daughter, asked what class I needed to shoot they told me MBR but they knew I was not old enough Spent over an hr up at registration arguing until I was given my last Warning to get my daughter out shooting or the P****Y Officia (you know who you were) said he would call PA Trooper's (didnt need to spend fathers day in SIN BIN). I really dont care of the guys who tell me to get over it, A bow is a Weapon and Archery is Serious (5-600) people walking around. Im not gonna cut my kid loose with a stranger who may not apply any Morals or watch my Kid cause they dont wanna be paired with a Kid. oh and for all the calendar followers out there Friday i worked all day and traveled into town, had saturday to shoot, sunday had to head home and weather forecast was suppost to be ****ty, so could not let her shoot 40 on sunday could I???


Why didn't you just no shoot and walk with your daughter so she could shoot. I don t see why you could find someone at the shoot willing to walk her thru the course if it was so important for you to shoot


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I thought IBO did a great job. The highlight of my weekend was seeing the expression on the young kids face when I took the pin sight off my bow and gave it to him. Me and my wife had a great time and shot with some cool people


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I shot E on Friday and F&G on Saturday and our group didn't have to wait at all. Courses were a little muddy but not to bad. Shot with a great group of guys.


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

treeman65 said:


> Why didn't you just no shoot and walk with your daughter so she could shoot. I don t see why you could find someone at the shoot willing to walk her thru the course if it was so important for you to shoot


thats what I did. I did not shoot this weekend and very PROUDLY walked and watched my daughter shoot. It was a great Fathers Day Gift, I had many many other shooters back me up and give me Props, but like most said that backed me the IBO would need 10 years to figure out a Solution. If I had a 10-13 yr old Son the thought of turning him loose would have probably not been second guessed and a "Good Luck Son" keep dad posted via text when you get to checkpoints to give me a frame on time. But my 8 Yr old Daughter NO WAY BUDDY!! TOOOOOO Many Goofy ASS people out there and a 8 yr old needs his/ her parents or core friends around to help them along with the long day of shooting. If i sent her out with a group you would be starting a Post about the Parents USING IBO as a DAYCARE for there Kids. She got paired up at 10:30 and shot her last arrow at 7:15 were all the "send her with someone else" willing to watch an 8yr old for that long when you have no kids or kids in there 20's who dont shoot archery, you come to shoot archery to get away from your kids and wife..... there were white stakes out on all the courses its very easy (well OBVIOUSLY NOT for the IBO) to be able to take there little computers when a parent/child come into registration and keep them paired up (or on same courses ex: IJKL) You take 500 people and you get 500 different views on situation that is what makes us American, that freedom and ability to have 500 different views. I posted my view of the situation and believe IBO did a Piss Poor Job of the situation.


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

One thing that really bothered me was when I was discussing the long wait 7 1/2 hours for 30 targets, that's after waiting 40 min. to launch my first arrow on target #1 on courses I, J, K, and L to one of the club grounds worker. An archer overheard my conversation and said he waited longer 8 1/2 hours to shoot 30 targets. Well this person had the IBO director polo shirt on? He knew there was a problem, and did nothing? Why advertise with the shirt as a director of IBO. Could not text someone to check who was holding things up on our courses. Just don't get it. ? This was my third year at Erie, and the first time it was this long of a wait. I just hope they figure it out, especially with Regions Archery coming on board. I appreciate any organization who promotes the sport of archery.
I had no time to visit any vendors, so if the vendors was wondering where everyone was at.....we were stuck on the course. The FHC shooter that shot in our group missed her boyfriend shoot for the $500-$1000 Shoot Off. He shot on A,B,C,D and he had no wait? My wife saw one porta-potty for 30 targets, in 8 hours, and one water station. For those thinking, should of shot friday, would of loved to been there on Friday, but did not get home from Colorado Springs till 1700, on friday. But it sounds Friday was just as terrible on our course. I never saw so many sad faces at an IBO Tournament, it's a shame.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

The wait was horrible. 12 hours to shoot 40 targets on Saturday IJKL. I spent more time on my stool than I did at the stake. I take a couple days off to shoot Bedford because of the travel distance. Erie and Morengo I have to shoot on Saturday. No work = no $. This event was real close to not being able to get in 40 targets in a day. The first time I can not accomplish these in a day, I will chew off the ears of every ibo director I come across. They said it was because of "slow groups". They need to figure out what went wrong and fix it. Maybe it was too many classes on that combonation. Maybe it was range "I" was separate from JKL. Maybe it was no food at JKL. Maybe it was different classes shooting in rotation and not longest stake first.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

MrBobo said:


> It was a blast.. I shot crappy for about 1/2 the course, shot well the other 1/2...ended up with a crappy overall score in MBR. My course was set long yards (not over, just long). Friday, I didn't use my 30 yard pin once. So After Saturdays targets, when I'm about to hit the road, I see I was drawn for the Pro/Am shootoff. I went to the bags and pulled a pin off of my level and set it to 50 yards, just in case. Wow...hurry up and wait 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Shot thru 2 amateurs (like me), then made a poor shot against pro Todd Shultz..Tom was inside out X on his every shot in the shootdown. Tom ended up winning the $1k. I talked to him at the line, and what a super guy! Went to the looser's amateur bracket for $500, won the first round, then it was between myself and I forget his name. He shot first, and more or less pinwheeled the X. IBO staff and my competitor were chuckling, saying "good luck, and no pressure here"...I laughed too. Wow. I sized up the yardage, I put it at 34/35. Now, I shoot pins and have a 30 and a 38 pin. Gonna hold low with my 38. I was saying over and over again in my mind, "whatever I do, I'm not letting this arrow fly until everything is perfect". After I was anchored, relaxed my hand and my hinge release clicked, I held for what felt like an eternity (reality, about 5 seconds haha). It felt like a perfect release, follow thru, everything. I shot an inside out X, my arrow laying atop (touching) my competitors arrow. I needed to be underneath/left (but basically touching) his arrow to win. So I lost, but what a rush! It's an experience I'll never forget!


mr bobo I was the the guy you shot against for the 500$. couldnt believe I made it in, I was the third alternate and was gonna blow it off, with a lot of convincing from a friend to stay, I decided to wait and see what happens. man my heart was about to beat out of my chest when I was making that last shot, what a fantastic experience.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

hookemaster19 said:


> thats what I did. I did not shoot this weekend and very PROUDLY walked and watched my daughter shoot. It was a great Fathers Day Gift, I had many many other shooters back me up and give me Props, but like most said that backed me the IBO would need 10 years to figure out a Solution. If I had a 10-13 yr old Son the thought of turning him loose would have probably not been second guessed and a "Good Luck Son" keep dad posted via text when you get to checkpoints to give me a frame on time. But my 8 Yr old Daughter NO WAY BUDDY!! TOOOOOO Many Goofy ASS people out there and a 8 yr old needs his/ her parents or core friends around to help them along with the long day of shooting. If i sent her out with a group you would be starting a Post about the Parents USING IBO as a DAYCARE for there Kids. She got paired up at 10:30 and shot her last arrow at 7:15 were all the "send her with someone else" willing to watch an 8yr old for that long when you have no kids or kids in there 20's who dont shoot archery, you come to shoot archery to get away from your kids and wife..... there were white stakes out on all the courses its very easy (well OBVIOUSLY NOT for the IBO) to be able to take there little computers when a parent/child come into registration and keep them paired up (or on same courses ex: IJKL) You take 500 people and you get 500 different views on situation that is what makes us American, that freedom and ability to have 500 different views. I posted my view of the situation and believe IBO did a Piss Poor Job of the situation.


I had a great time shooting this weekend I won Hunter Class yes it was muddy but you can not control that.I shot A,B,C,D course was set good except the one turkey that the stake was in front of the tree.I don't particular care for your comment about the non competive classes mentioned earlier and no there was not white stakes on every course because there was non on the courses that I shot but I would have no problem helping a cub on the course because isn't that what we are supposed to do as sportsman is anything we can to help the sport grow plus I would have had a great time helping them out


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I live 15 minutes from Gem City and new it was going to be muddy. We had 4 inches of rain on one day leading up to the shoot. I arrived at 7:30 and shot A,B,C,D. I was lucky to get done shooting so I could get my 8 yr old son to the FBH shoot. Watching him shoot and then watching the shoot off was great. My son thought it was awesome that he got his medal from Todd Schultz. I am with the gentleman on here, I do not know how excited about setting my son loose on a course next year by himself as a 9 year old. Overall, I had a great time and thought the courses were very challenging. I shot MBR and the two 35+ yard turkeys ate me up. Curse you turkey targets!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Deer Down - Congrats to you! What a heck of a shot you made. Heart pounding, and my throat was so dry I couldn't swallow. When I first anchored, my pin seemed like it was floating the whole ten ring lol. Good Shootin!


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> I thought IBO did a great job. The highlight of my weekend was seeing the expression on the young kids face when I took the pin sight off my bow and gave it to him. Me and my wife had a great time and shot with some cool people


I actually ran into that kid later in the day after you did that. They were still in disbelief! You made their day for sure!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

deerboy said:


> I actually ran into that kid later in the day after you did that. They were still in disbelief! You made their day for sure!


thanks ryan. I have to say the expression on his face was priceless. My wife thought i was joking until she looked over and saw him sitting there with a big smile looking at the sight.


----------



## 11nator (Aug 31, 2009)

That little boy was my son. When I saw him he had a smile on his face ear to ear and he told me someone had given him there sight. The IBO is all about promoting,encourage and foster the sport of bowhunting. You sure did that this weekend!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Very awesome for you to do that for that kid treeman!


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

BROX said:


> I had a great time shooting this weekend I won Hunter Class yes it was muddy but you can not control that.I shot A,B,C,D course was set good except the one turkey that the stake was in front of the tree.I don't particular care for your comment about the non competive classes mentioned earlier and no there was not white stakes on every course because there was non on the courses that I shot but I would have no problem helping a cub on the course because isn't that what we are supposed to do as sportsman is anything we can to help the sport grow plus I would have had a great time helping them out


Well Congrats to you, not here to take anything away from you, my wife shot FBO and she was grouped with two Trad shooters and they had White Stakes.... Just saying I can easily shoot MBO still didn't pair me up with her. Wife shot FBO didn't put them in the same area code. It can be done IBO dropped the ball.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

11nator said:


> That little boy was my son. When I saw him he had a smile on his face ear to ear and he told me someone had given him there sight. The IBO is all about promoting,encourage and foster the sport of bowhunting. You sure did that this weekend!


glad he enjoyed it.you have a very well manner young man


----------



## youngbuck98 (Aug 9, 2011)

IBO ha,so unorganized u don't put up with stuff in asa Been shooting IBO since early 90s went to asa in londan,well to make a long story short last year IBO,there charging youth $30 to shoot and giving nothing back were this money going there setup cost the same as the adults,not counting cost coming and going to the shoots.and I no they don't force people to come shoot,but they need to get there game together before they lose a lot of shooters..


----------

